

Australian startup accelerator announces entrants for 2013 program - neotek
http://www.innovyzstart.com/news/anz-innovyz-start-announces-entrants-for-2013-program

======
rex_gsd
I'm an Australian based startup founder, I even bank with ANZ and this is the
first I've heard of this program...

~~~
neotek
Which is why we need an Australian-focused HN-like community. The startup
industry in Australia is just warming up, but there's nowhere to go to share
information in the same way that US startups have HN, at least nowhere that
I've found.

